# Have fun



## choc0thrax (Oct 24, 2005)

http://music.aol.com/artist/main.adp?tab=album&albumid=802181 (http://music.aol.com/artist/main.adp?ta ... mid=802181)


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 24, 2005)

"We're sorry, this feature is not yet available for Macintosh."


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 24, 2005)

:?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 24, 2005)

What's your problem.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 24, 2005)

My mouth hurts from all this frowning.


----------



## Ed (Oct 24, 2005)

why are there so many stupid songs on there.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 24, 2005)

Well I like the soundtrack for the MOST part. I dont know what the hell is with those pop songs :x And I would have used Hedwigs theme more, but for the most part i like it.


----------



## Lpp (Oct 25, 2005)

Please... say, that the songs are a joke... my first thought was, that they made linking-errors *lol*

and the soundtrack... what a difference to JW ... what I must say is, that Patrick Doyle has courage to make something so different from what JW did. I can see all the fans go on the barricades 

but I must also say... after three soundtracks in the same style, this sounds refreshing and highered my expectations for the film. 
So this was surely no false decision.


----------



## Cobalt Katze (Oct 25, 2005)

The songs are actually meant to be three tracks by a band in the HP world called the Weird Sisters. According to the book they're extremely hairy rock musicians and play at the Yule Ball. The actual band was made up of several members from Radiohead and a few other folks. They're quirky and sort of campy highschoolesque, which I guess fits the purpose.

As far as the actual soundtrack goes, I had mixed feelings. I like some of the twists he pulled with the existing themes, as well as the great brass piece for Hogwarts' March. A lot of the tracks seemed rather typical movie faire though. As far as what stood out to me, I'd have to say the 9 minute Voldemort track. There's a really nice theme in there about halfway through. The intros and outros to the score were nicely handled as well. It's just the middle stuff that I found somewhat mediocre and easy to tune out.


----------



## Angel (Oct 25, 2005)

thank god my muscles reactivated early enough to stop within the 3rd track I listened to...

that's totally crap...

sorry, but now they can change the actors as well... it doesn't matter anymore...

the Harry Potter feel' ist gone...

I heard the tracks so many times before... it's a stupid combination of wellknown phrases...

Bye bye Harry, hope to READ you soon

Angel


----------



## Ed (Oct 25, 2005)

Angel said:


> thank god my muscles reactivated early enough to stop within the 3rd track I listened to...
> 
> that's totally crap...



Listen to the later ones, the songs are crap I agree.


----------



## Angel (Oct 25, 2005)

I talk about the later ones.... the songs are not worth mentioning


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 28, 2005)

IT'S BACK UP.


----------



## His Frogness (Oct 29, 2005)

"This one's goin' out to all the lovers out there" 

I guess Harry's gettin some.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't like change when it's a bad change.


----------



## Trev Parks (Oct 29, 2005)

Folmann said:


> People always freak when changes happens. I think its great and refreshing. Its certainly not Williams, but then again HP3 was mainly ghosted, while being the best of the first 3 soundtracks.



Totally with you. Its nice to have something different - (although I've only listened to three tracks). Just wait to see how it all fits in with the movie. The trailer looks good.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't forget to check out the amazing Hogwarts March!


----------



## handz (Oct 29, 2005)

Ehh..OK...so mext Star Wars movie will be scored by Zimmer? ..sorry but that scoere ruined whole magic feeling of the story. Next mark that movie music going to hell... :cry: :?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 29, 2005)

Ghosted? Williams doesn't use ghostwriters if that's what you mean. Proof?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd be interested to hear Zimmer score a Star Wars film just for fun.


----------



## Trev Parks (Oct 29, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I'd be interested to hear Zimmer score a Star Wars film just for fun.



I'd really like to hear it. As great admirer as i am of Williams, I thought there were a fair few places in the last SW film which seemed a tad lazy - as if he'd taken the easy option. 

Its always refreshing to hear a different perspective. Fear of change leads to the dark path........or some crap like that. Feel free to telekinetically strangle me.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought ROTS was really great actually I mean Williams is on another level than Zimmer but yeah it would be interesting to hear what someone else would do with it just out of curiousity.


----------



## Ed (Oct 29, 2005)

...i dont know... it would be "interesting"... but Im quite sure it just wouldnt work. As much as I think Zimmer is versatile I dont think he could tune into what makes Star Wars Start Wars, or that kind of music. It would be hard for ANYONE trying to do a Star Wars film.

Williams developed a sound for all those movies, Zimmer has a very different sound. I mean, I dont think many other composers would be able to do it either.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok what if a giant talking grilled cheese sandwich fell to earth from some place far away and told you you could listen to music from an alternate dimension where it was actually Zimmer who scores Star Wars, would you say no?


----------



## handz (Oct 29, 2005)

double...post


----------



## Trev Parks (Oct 29, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Ok what if a giant talking grilled cheese sandwich fell to earth from some place far away and told you you could listen to music from an alternate dimension where it was actually Zimmer who scores Star Wars, would you say no?



'm not sure if I could venture a reply in that scenario


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 29, 2005)

Well I was talking to Ed anyways. 8)


----------



## Trev Parks (Oct 29, 2005)

Sure....I'm betting he'd have more luck holding a conversation with over-sized alien savoury snacks than me anyway


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 29, 2005)

Ed said:


> Williams developed a sound for all those movies, Zimmer has a very different sound. I mean, I dont think many other composers would be able to do it either.



Joel McNeely did a Star Wars Score Wonderfully


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 29, 2005)

Folmann said:


> Simon Ravn said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosted? Williams doesn't use ghostwriters if that's what you mean. Proof?
> ...



I wrote the HP3 score everyone :roll:


----------



## Ed (Oct 29, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Ok what if a giant talking grilled cheese sandwich fell to earth from some place far away and told you you could listen to music from an alternate dimension where it was actually Zimmer who scores Star Wars, would you say no?



Id wonder if it tasted good, and would mind if I nibbled on it.


----------



## Ed (Oct 29, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> Ed said:
> 
> 
> > Williams developed a sound for all those movies, Zimmer has a very different sound. I mean, I dont think many other composers would be able to do it either.
> ...



But would Thomas Newman? Im thinking of those that write a different way..


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder how Thomas Newman's upcoming war movie score will be.


----------



## Ed (Oct 29, 2005)

is it a movie called "war"?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 29, 2005)

It's called Jarhead.


----------



## Ed (Oct 29, 2005)

sounds weird....


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 29, 2005)

Its from director Sam Mendes(Beutiful Mind, Road to Perdition) I get to sneak peak it Tuesday...should be great


----------



## handz (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree that McNeelys Star Wars score is very good, but it dont have "that" feeling...Its hard to continue something that is perfect...


----------

